# Tub spout copper is too short



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

Photo


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Install a coupler and longer pipe.









Or get a type of spout that does not need the screw on fitting. They make a version that just slides over the pipe and set screw locks it on. There is a ORing to make the seal.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The spouts I've encountered seem to be of two types. It has to do with the distance the threads are from the surface that contacts the tub. After doing some measuring hopefully one with threads of the shorter distance from that surface will work for you.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

joed said:


> Or get a type of spout that does not need the screw on fitting. They make a version that just slides over the pipe and set screw locks it on. There is a ORing to make the seal.


This. They're so much easier to work with, and you don't have to worry about gaps. You will have to chop off the screw fitting on your exiting pipe for this type to slide over.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

TheBobmanNH said:


> This. They're so much easier to work with, and you don't have to worry about gaps. You will have to chop off the screw fitting on your exiting pipe for this type to slide over.


X3.

I doinked around getting the length perfect and then found out about the slip on ones. :furious::furious: I could of shot myself...


----------

